# Lol



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I did service today and had a call to fix a leaking kitchen sink. The bowl on the far side from the stub out was the only one hooked up. I didn't take an after picture cuz it was the wrong side of town and wanted to get out of there. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

LOL ~ That's awesome. Did you even break out the tools to take it apart or just grab and pull ?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

They must be reading redwood's books. lol


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

bigdaddyrob said:


> LOL ~ That's awesome. Did you even break out the tools to take it apart or just grab and pull ?


it came right apart, no tools needed. The little boy watching me asked if I was leaving their parts there, I said yeah and he said his mom will be mad at me, lol


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

man, I love that stuff. people work so hard at doing it wrong. lol


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

house plumber said:


> I did service today and had a call to fix a leaking kitchen sink. The bowl on the far side from the stub out was the only one hooked up. I didn't take an after picture cuz it was the wrong side of town and wanted to get out of there.
> 
> View attachment 3727


Have not posted much been Busy, Nothing cool or worth sharing on my end.
This picture is just awesomeness of DIY at it's lowest level :laughing: 
House plumber :thumbsup: great picture :laughing:


----------



## plumba (Nov 12, 2009)

there is even a couple of extra pieces by the windex there...lol


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

that is the 'after' shot right?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

SPH said:


> that is the 'after' shot right?


yeah, after you put it in and before I fixed it. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

funny thing is they lived 500 feet from a supply house and could have bought whatever they needed.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

THAT IS PREEETTTTTTTTYYYY! :no:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

house plumber said:


> funny thing is they lived 500 feet from a supply house and could have bought whatever they needed.


But that would have implied a little bit of problem solving skills... That def was not there strong point lol


----------



## PlumberGuz (Oct 7, 2015)

Just...wow


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

This thread is six years old


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Airgap said:


> View attachment 3741



Ah.........memories. Thanks guz


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Some forums refer to bringing up old threads as necroing a thread.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Some forums refer to bringing up old threads as necroing a thread.


I'm going to use that when my wife *****es about stuff that happened a long time ago.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> I'm going to use that when my wife *****es about stuff that happened a long time ago.


LMAO Yea me too....


----------

